# Google o guglear



## Guido K

Hace rato que escuché en diálogos en películas o series de televesión en inglés que utilizaban el verbo google, así por ejemplo dicen "I googled" o "You can google that", etc. Entonces me pregunté si sería posible la castellanización del verbo google a guglear. Qué les parece?


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Y qué tal "Yahooizar", "Askjeevesizar" o "Altavistazar"? Me parece innecesario.

Saludos.


----------



## Guido K

Si tenés razón, no creas que soy un representante de Google y sólo creo que sea el único que se pueda castellanizar. Lo que ocurre es que nunca escuché a nadie diciendo "You can yahoo that" en inglés, además la pronuncación de los otros buscadores en español sería muy difícl.
Saludos


----------



## volky

Lo apropiado es decir: búscalo en google, yahoo, ......  en lugar de decir gugléao.


----------



## Berenguer

Como empezamos a adoptar términos estúpidos como ese, nuestra lengua se irá al carajo. Nada de gúglear, góglear, o similares. Como se ha apuntado ya, "buscar en google/internet/yahoo/..." sería lo apropiado.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> Como empezamos a adoptar términos estúpidos como ese, nuestra lengua se irá al carajo. Nada de gúglear, góglear, o similares. Como se ha apuntado ya, "buscar en google/internet/yahoo/..." sería lo apropiado.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, espero seguir *buscando* en Google durante muchos años.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si nosotros inventamos o nos acojemos a eso de _Googlear_, nuestro Idioma será el que haga "gloo-gloo"...


----------



## Guido K

Por qué se exasperan tanto con una palabra que proviene del inglés? Entonces que hay de las palabras cocktail, fan, fuck, metrosexual, nylon, O.K. RADAR, snob, S.O.S., sheriff, WC, whisky y yanky, basketball, box, K.O., corner, futból, gol, hockey, y offside?
Fuente: http://www.dechile.net/historia.html
Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

Guido K said:


> Por qué se exasperan tanto con una palabra que proviene del inglés? Entonces que hay de las palabras cocktail, fan, fuck, metrosexual, nylon, O.K. RADAR, snob, S.O.S., sheriff, WC, whisky y yanky, basketball, box, K.O., corner, futból, gol, hockey, y offside?
> Fuente: http://www.dechile.net/historia.html
> Saludos



Pues la mayoría de esas palabras tienen sus equivalentes en español. Así:

- cocktail : combinado
- fan : hincha
- fuck: en España esta no se usa.
- nylon : es una marca registrada (hilo de nylon)
- O.K. : perfecto
- R.A.D.A.R. : es un acrónimo.
- snob : pijo
- S.O.S.: otro acrónimo
- Sheriff : esta se aplica solo si se habla del oeste.
- WC: baño, aseo
- yanky: (norte)americano
- basketball : baloncesto
- box : en España esta tampoco se utiliza
- K.O. : otro acrónimo, pero se podría decir, derrotado, vencido (dependiendo del significado y contexto)
- fútbol, gol, etc : pertenecen a un ámbito (el deportivo) demasiado viciado lingüísticamente. Aun así se usa "fuera de juego" en vez del "offside".

Sé que en sudamérica ha penetrado el inglés mucho más que en España, pero eso no quiere decir que haya que hacer barbaridades lingüísticas (que, sí, me exasperan) como decir "gúglear".


----------



## volky

Berenguer said:


> Pues la mayoría de esas palabras tienen sus equivalentes en español. Así:
> 
> - cocktail : combinado
> - fan : hincha  (fanático)
> - fuck: en España esta no se usa. (¿en España no dicen joder?)
> - nylon : es una marca registrada (hilo de nylon)
> - O.K. : perfecto
> - R.A.D.A.R. : es un acrónimo.
> - snob : pijo
> - S.O.S.: otro acrónimo
> - Sheriff : esta se aplica solo si se habla del oeste.
> - WC: baño, aseo
> - yanky: (norte)americano
> - basketball : baloncesto
> - box : en España esta tampoco se utiliza (¿En españa no ven el boxeo?)
> - K.O. : otro acrónimo, pero se podría decir, derrotado, vencido (Hey, esta sí es del boxeo) (dependiendo del significado y contexto)
> - fútbol, gol, etc : pertenecen a un ámbito (el deportiv) demasiado viciado lingüísticamente. Aun así se usa "fuera de juego" en vez del "offside".
> 
> Sé que en sudamérica ha penetrado el inglés mucho más que en España, pero eso no quiere decir que haya que hacer barbaridades lingüísticas (que, sí, me exasperan) como decir "gúglear".


 
Sorry, no pude resistir comentar.......


----------



## Fernando

Disiento de las opiniones anteriores. Para mí, "guguelizar" (guglear me resulta impronunciable) es simplemente un intento de neologismo para acortar lo de "buscar en Google"). 

No es ni siquiera un anglicismo porque se deriva simplemente de una marca comercial (Google como ya se sabe es un invento derivado de "googol", que es dudoso que sea inglés o lituano).

Dudo que se incorpore a ningún diccionario (to google sí está en el Merriam-Webster) más que nada porque seguro que sale otra cosa mejor que Google en un par de años.

Pero para mí tiene la misma legitimidad que construcciones como "la estellesa" o "el alsina" (un autobús en Extremadura y Granada, de las empresas "Estellés, S.A." y "Alsina Graells") o similares. Simplemente se ha derivado un verbo de una marca comercial, con una construcción gramatical impecable.


----------



## Berenguer

volky said:


> Sorry, no pude resistir comentar.......



Un par de puntualizaciones. Fanático no es lo mismo que hincha. Un fanático defiende las cosas de forma desmedida, un hincha simplemente es un seguidor de un equipo, sin ser un radical. Fanático en sí tiene matices, digamos, despectivos. 
Efectivamente en España se dice (y se hace) joder. Pero por eso mismo, usamos joder y no "fuck".
Lo de los términos de boxeo. En fin, estaríamos en la misma tesitura que los términos futbolísticos que ya he explicado. "Box" no se utiliza (al menos yo nunca la he oído), se dice "boxeo", "boxear", etc. Y el K.O. sí se utiliza, dentro y fuera del boxeo (p.e.: "ese argumento me ha dejado K.O.", pero también se puede recurrir a decir "ese argumento me ha dejado perplejo" autoabasteciéndonos con nuestros propios términos)


----------



## Guido K

Dice el Diccionario de la Real Academia "Española":
*fan**.*
(Del ingl. _fan_, acort. de _fanatic_).


*1. *com. Admirador o seguidor de alguien.

*2. *com. Entusiasta de algo. _Es un fan de la ópera._

_*nailon**.*_

_(Del ingl. nylon, marca reg.).


*1. *m. Material sintético de índole nitrogenada, del que se hacen filamentos elásticos, muy resistentes. Se emplea en la fabricación de géneros de punto y tejidos diversos.

_Regla 16 (puede dejar un enlace. Gracias)_
_


> Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as *a *definition/translation *or two *are permitted.


Martine (Mod...)
_ 
Para citar sólo algunas. Es necesario que también cite las palabras que tienen orígen francés (carnet, restaurante) de las lenguas de los pueblos originarios del continente americano (mapuche, maya, nahuatl, quechua -chocolate, tomate-),árabe (ojalá, almohada), etc.?


_


----------



## Berenguer

Guido K said:


> _
> 
> Para citar sólo algunas. Es necesario que también cite las palabras que tienen orígen francés (carnet, restaurante) de las lenguas de los pueblos originarios del continente americano (mapuche, maya, nahuatl, quechua -chocolate, tomate-),árabe (ojalá, almohada), etc.?
> 
> 
> _



Creo que no estás queriendo entender lo que argumentamos al negar la aceptación de la palabra derivada de google, así como otros neologismos. Todas las palabras que existen en cualquier idioma vienen de algún sitio. Todas tienen su etimología. Sin embargo, lo que quiero hacerte ver, es que el español, y gracias a eso, es un idioma muy rico lingüísticamente hablando, y tiene suficientes recursos para no tener que adaptar nuevos neologismos que no aportan nada. 
Por supuesto que todas esas palabras han sido recogidas, por presión popular, por la RAE en los últimos años pero, por poner un ejemplo, veo completamente inútil recurrir a un término inglés como "basketball" cuando nosotros tenemos uno que ya lo define perfectamente, como es "baloncesto". Y lo mismo con otros que propones.
Concluyendo, creo mucho más lógico (y personalmente, más bonito) decir "hincha" que recurrir a "fan" o a lo que ya si que me deja sin habla, como es "suporter" (que también se empieza a oír)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que _googlear_, _guglear_ o, como dice *Fernando*, _guguelizar_, sean motivos de inquietud.

El idioma español disfruta de suficiente buena salud como para poder soportar este y muchos más neologismos que las nuevas tecnologías le echarán.
No nos olvidemos de los extranjerismos que, por ser considerados "necesarios o muy extendidos", han sido adaptados por la RAE.


----------



## Guido K

Yo no estoy hablando de etimologías sino de castellanización de términos. De hecho las palabras que cité intencionalmente fueron nada más y nada menos que castellanizadas aunque existe un término correlativo en español. Bien se podría decir conductor de colectivo (ómnibus) como así también chófer de colectivo. 
Por otro lado no hay que confundir "valores situados en niveles diferentes: el estético, que pertenece al campo de la sensibilidad, y el gnoseológico, que no obstante estar enraízado en la sensibilidad está enriquecido con una cualidad emergente: la razón" *1. Es decir, no debemos aplicar al conocimiento de las cosas el gusto, que sí lo podemos utilizar para la música y la poseía.
*1: La Ciencia, Su Método y su Filosofía, pág. 51, Mario Bunge Ed. Sudamericana.


----------



## BETOREYES

Berenguer said:


> Creo que no estás queriendo entender lo que argumentamos al negar la aceptación de la palabra derivada de google, así como otros neologismos. Todas las palabras que existen en cualquier idioma vienen de algún sitio. Todas tienen su etimología. Sin embargo, lo que quiero hacerte ver, es que el español, y gracias a eso, es un idioma muy rico lingüísticamente hablando, y tiene suficientes recursos para no tener que adaptar nuevos(!) neologismos que no aportan nada.
> Por supuesto que todas esas palabras han sido recogidas, por presión(?) popular, por la RAE en los últimos años pero, por poner un ejemplo, veo completamente inútil recurrir a un término inglés como "basketball" cuando nosotros tenemos uno que ya lo define perfectamente, como es "baloncesto". Y lo mismo con otros que propones.
> *Concluyendo, creo mucho más lógico (y personalmente, más bonito) decir "hincha" que recurrir a "fan" o a lo que ya si que me deja sin habla, como es "suporter" (que también se empieza a oír)*


 
No estoy de acuerdo con algunas de las cosas que escribiste en este mensaje, pero con lo que definitivamente sí estoy de acuerdo, es con que es mejor usar una palabra de origen rioplatense que una de origen inglés.


----------



## lazarus1907

BETOREYES said:


> No comparto algunas de las cosas que escribiste en este mensaje, pero con lo que definitivamente sí estoy de acuerdo, es con que es mejor usar una palabra de origen rioplatense que una de origen inglés.


Rioplatense es español, sea regional o no, pero en cualquier caso es español. Los calcos ingleses son inconfundibles, y atraen en especial a aquellos con una educación menos  basada en inconsistencias lingüÍsticas. Evidentemente no me refiero a ti, claro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lazarus1907 said:


> Rioplatense es español, sea regional o no, pero en cualquier caso es español. Los calcos ingleses son inconfundibles, y atraen en especial a aquellos con una educación menos basada en inconsistencias lingüÍsticas. Evidentemente no me refiero a ti, claro.


 
¿No habrás querido decir, *lazarus*, "...con una educación menos basada en inconsistencias lingüÍsticas"?


----------



## Jellby

Permitidme que cite una fábula de don Tomás de Iriarte:

_De Santo Domingo trajo
dos loros una señora.
La isla en parte es francesa,
y en otra parte española.
Así, cada animalito
hablaba distinto idioma.
Pusiéronlos al balcón,
y aquello era Babilonia.
De francés y castellano
hicieron tal pepitoria,
que al cabo ya no sabían
hablar ni una lengua ni otra.
El francés, del español
tomó voces, aunque pocas;
el español al francés,
casi se las toma todas.

Manda el ama separarlos,
y el francés luego reforma
las palabras que aprendió
de lengua que no es de moda.
El español, al contrario,
no olvida la jerigonza,
y aun discurre que con ella
ilustra su lengua propia.
Llegó a pedir en francés
los garbanzos de la olla;
y desde el balcón de enfrente
una erudita cotorra
la carcajada soltó,
haciendo del loro mofa.
Él respondió solamente,
como por tacha afrentosa:
«Vos no sois que una PURISTA».
Y ella dijo: «A mucha honra».
¡Vaya, que los loros son
lo mismo que las personas!_


----------



## Guido K

Para concluir con esta discusión cito este artículo del diario argentino clarín del 18 de julio del 2006 "La Real Academia Española ya se pregunta si debe admitir el verbo "guglear" http://www.clarin.com/diario/2006/07/18/um/m-01236030.htm.
El tiempo y la RAE me darán la razón? Jaja
Saludos


----------



## Cuchimama

A lo dicho por Guido K:
Me temo que en español, según DRAE, Whisky se escribe de esta manera: 

*"güisqui**.*

(Del ingl. _whisky,_ y este del gaélico _uisce beatha_, agua de vida).


*1. *m. Licor alcohólico que se obtiene del grano de algunas plantas, destilando un compuesto amiláceo en estado de fermentación."


Por más feo que se vea...


----------



## Jellby

Cuchimama said:


> Me temo que en español, según DRAE, Whisky se escribe de esta manera:
> 
> *"güisqui**.*
> 
> También se puede escribir:
> 
> *whisky.*
> 1. m. güisqui.


----------



## aceituna

Pues yo sí utilizo "guglear" en conversaciones informales. Me parece gracioso y desde luego más corto que buscar en google (gúguel, gugle, gogle...).

No creo que sea algo tan terrible para nuestro idioma. Claro, que yo tiendo a inventarme "palabros" para enfatizar lo que quiero decir... Para mí no es más que jugar con el lenguaje. Y así veo "guglear", como un juego.

No os preocupéis, el español sobrevivirá a google y a todo lo demás que se le ponga por delante.


----------



## Wernazuma

Considerando el estado de la cuestión en alemán, encuentro gracioso esta discusión sobre el crepúsculo del castellano. Realmente, un idioma es capaz de sufrir mucho más de lo que piensan - no hay por qué ser demasiado purista, y por la introducción de ciertos neologismos importados de la lingua franca de la época - en la que además se inventan muchas de las cosas que cambian nuestra vida diaria rápidamente - no causará daño. Así siempre ha sido, con el francés o  el latín, el griego etc.
Ni quiero imaginarme un idioma completamente estático y conservador que no se mueve - es en contra de la naturaleza misma de la lengua, cuyo uso principal es la comunicación.

Con esto no quiero decir que no haya necesidad de preservar también al buen uso: en alemán, la cosa ya está mucho más avanzada y los anglicismos llegan a sustituir todo - ya no tenemos un cuerpo, tenemos un body, algunos (sobre todo los modelos) ya ni tienen cara sino un face.

Pero sobre todo palabras como googlear son palabras "de moda" que vienen y probablemente luego se irán. Sólo algunos "bic" y "gilette" se quedan...


----------



## Wernazuma

aceituna said:


> . Para mí no es más que jugar con el lenguaje. Y así veo "guglear", como un juego.



Hereje. Hay que encarcelar el lenguaje y conservarlo en formaldehído.


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

Personalmente no utilizo el término googlear/guglear, si no "buscar en google", y si oyera a alguien decirlo pues lo entendería, no por eso lo acepto como un verbo (googlear/guglear), tal vez lo haga cuando la mayoría lo acepte pero creo q más que un verbo debe ser un modismo. 

Considero, como muchos de este foro, que nuestro idioma es sumamente rico y una riqueza para nosotros es utilizarlo en toda su amplitud y de forma correcta, por lo menos a mí eso me preocupa bastante. 

En mi país y resto de Latinoamérica, como dice* Berenguer*, el inglés ha penetrado mucho más que en España, para mí en muchos casos es penoso oír anglicismos cuando ya poseemos nuestras propias palabras las cuales no veo necesario sustituir, aunque te terminas adaptando a la situación con algunos por su extenso uso, por ejemplo decir "ok" o "fan" es tan común que ya es parte de nuestro léxico. 

Pienso que adoptar "ciertas" palabras provenientes de otros idiomas ya es parte de nuestra cultura, y de cierta forma lo respeto, lo único que espero es que no ocurra de forma desmedida o que esta situación termine corrompiendo o sustituyendo gran parte de nuestras palabras, si se quiere pues que sean añadidas como sinónimos cuando estas ya se vuelven de uso común pero que no reemplacen las que ya poseemos y conocemos muy bien.

Lo anterior es sólo mi humilde opinión... 

Saludos


----------



## Guido K

A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo en algo porque si no esto parece un diálogo entre sordos o mejor dicho un monólogo.

Para el tiqueño cuchimama: cuando digo castellanización (significante) me refiero a castellanizar, es decir "dar forma castellana a un vocablo de otro idioma" -RAE- (significado). Así p.e cité las palabras whisky, que castellanizada se escribe güisqui, también goal, que es un vocablo del inglés que se castellanizó y se escribe gol, cuando Messi hizo el gol del Barça, el reportero ESPAÑOL dijo: Golazo de Messi!!!.

Aceituna: me alegro haber encontrado alguién que coincida conmigo.

Wernazuma: yo también me divierto mucho con esta discusión, me encanta ver la exasperación y crispación de otras personas,además creo en las discusiones se trata de distentir o coincidir y eso es lo que la enriquece.
Saludos


----------



## roal

Guido K said:


> A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo en algo porque si no esto parece un diálogo entre sordos o mejor dicho un monólogo.
> 
> Para el tiqueño cuchimama: cuando digo castellanización (significante) me refiero a castellanizar, es decir "dar forma castellana a un vocablo de otro idioma" -RAE- (significado). Así p.e cité las palabras whisky, que castellanizada se escribe güisqui, también goal, que es un vocablo del inglés que se castellanizó y se escribe gol, cuando Messi hizo el gol del Barça, el reportero ESPAÑOL dijo: Golazo de Messi!!!.
> 
> Aceituna: me alegro haber encontrado alguién que coincida conmigo.
> 
> Wernazuma: yo también me divierto mucho con esta discusión, me encanta ver la exasperación y crispación de otras personas,además creo en las discusiones se trata de distentir o coincidir y eso es lo que la enriquece.
> Saludos


 
Entonces sí estoy de acuerdo con la castellanización si el uso cumún lo requiere, más no con las sustitución de nuestras palabras o uso de anglicismos "innecesarios", sé que no es lo que propones, está claro que no quieres reemplazar nada si no que contemplas la posibilidad de castellanizar la palabra guglear por consiguiente incluirla en el castellano... 

Toda la discusión desencadenada nace de la contaminación que actualmente sufre nuestro idioma, eso es una realidad y es normal que a muchos exaspere, pero en fin, si las normas idiomáticas del castellano son respetadas pues todo es válido, tal vez debamos ser más flexibles, y !ojo¡ con esto no contradigo mi post anterior.

Saludos...


----------



## Hector Ortiz

Buen día,

En mi muy personal opinión, algunos términos tomados de otro lenguaje aunque tengan su correspondiente en español, nos ayudan a tener cierta claridad.

Yo vivo en la zona central de México, y trabajo en el ámbito de las tecnologías de la informacion. En este contexto, "ratón" se refiera a un pequeño mamífero y "mouse" se refiere al periférico de la computadora. Aunque el mismo contexto determina que tanto "ratón" como "mouse" se refieren al periférico, parece ser mas cómodo utilizar las dos palabras con diferente significado.

No estoy a favor o en contra del uso de esa palabra, pero por convención me adapto a este uso.

Saludos.


----------



## poesimo

Cómo están:

Mi trabajo está muy ligado a la tecnología y odio escuchar entre mis colegas expresiones como «_forwardéame _ese e-mail», «pásame el archivo _attachado_", «perdí la comunicación _wireless_», etc.

Y no solo en el area computacional, también en otras ramas, por ejemplo, en la televisión escucho invariablemente la palabra _set_ para refererirse a un escenario o un estudio y _casting_ en lugar de audición.

Creo que la ventaja que está teniendo, en caso particular el idioma inglés, es debido a que muchos de los avances tecnológicos se están dando en los E.U. y ellos son los primeros que nombran sus ingenios y sus conceptos que les giran alrededor; a los otros idiomas les queda elegir si exportan esos inventos con todo y nombres o los "bautizan" a su manera. Creo que nuestro amado español se ha quedado atrás, las invenciones están llegando a raudales y, desde un punto de vista muy personal, no tenemos la flexibidad para inventar nombres como se tiene en el inglés; quizás somos sobreprotectores de nuestro idioma y no le permitimos desarrollarse. Creo que las palabras ya hechas no bastan para nombrar conceptos de manufactura reciente y que necesitan independencia; por ejemplo, "e-mail" le ganó en uso (al menos por mis lares) a "correo electrónico" que es verboso para un concepto de vanguardia que rápidamente se hizo parte de nuestras vidas; no me gusta que ahora se acepte una palabra que a todas vistas es extranjera pero ¿qué otra opción se tiene? ¿Quién es reponsable de bautizar lo recién nacido?, ¿los hablantes?, ¿los intelectuales?, ¿las academias de la lengua?

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Camilo1964

En su momento yo fui de los que combatió el uso de _faxear _de manera intensa y helo allí, reconocido por el DRAE. Creo que _guglear_ tendrá un destino similar.

Como la cotorra purista y a mucha honra de la fábula antes citada, a quienes nos interesa el lenguaje por lo general también nos preocupa la preservación de su integridad y quizás por ello cedamos ante una natural tendencia a resistirnos al cambio y con él a los neologismos, castellanizaciones y fenómenos asociados.

Pero la sociedad creo que no responde a purismos y en el caso de las palabras que "nacen" con ocasión del avance de la ciencia y la tecnología, combatir tal hecho puede ser casi que nadar a contracorriente.

Cordialmente,

Camilo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno eso de guglear no es un fenómeno único del español. Aquí en Estados Unidos también causó sorpresa, admiración, coraje a los maestros de inglés el nacimiento de ese nuevo verbo guglear. Ya lo aceptaron, ¿Qué otra opción tenían? Todo mundo empezó a usarlo como verbo.
Saludos
Hice la pregunta en el otro hilo, pero no está de más, yo le digo gúgol, porque es así como lo aprendí, ¿Cómo dicen ustedes google?
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo lo pronuncio gúguel.


----------



## Jellby

Entonces habría que decir "guguelar" o "guguelear", ¿no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> *DRAE:
> 
> gol**.* (Del ingl. _goal_, meta).
> * 1.     * m. En el fútbol y otros deportes, entrada del balón en la portería.
> *
> golear**.**
> 1.     * tr. Dicho de un equipo de fútbol o de uno de sus jugadores: Hacer gol al otro equipo, especialmente con reiteración.



Apuesto a que pronto veremos así *guglear *(y soy de la opiniónque no deberemos rasgarnos las vestiduras por ello).


----------



## Nanon

Una de dos: o Google quiebra, o el verbo ingresa al diccionario igual que otras palabras provenientes de marcas comerciales, como por ejemplo la...


> *formica**.*
> (Marca reg.).
> * 1.     * f. Conglomerado de papel impregnado y revestido de resina artificial, que se adhiere a ciertas maderas para protegerlas.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


... o la...



> *birome**.*
> (Acrón. de _L._ Bíró, 1899-1985, inventor húngaro-argentino, y J. J. _ Me_yne, industrial húngaro y socio del anterior; marca reg.).
> * 1.     * f._ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *bolígrafo.*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


... y así sucesivamente.


----------



## chics

Entonces tal vez estamos presenciando otra escisión entre el vocabulario vulgar y la jerga específica. Aquí alguien que se jacte de saber de informática o de lo que ahora llaman_ tecnología_ (y en realidad sería tecnología del conocimiento o, para muchos, informática) nunca dirá *guglear *ni *buscar en gugle*, a no ser que se requiera usar específicamente ese programa por alguna razón dada. Se dice *utilizar un buscador*, *buscar (en internet)*, etc. y además esta gente el último programa que usarían sería google, aunque esto ya es otra historia.

Aquí hay varios temas distintos que se mezclan, por una parte está el usar una sola marca como genérico, por otra una anglificación de la gramática (decir _guglear_ y no _usar el gúgel_, como decimos _usar el windows_), el hecho de escoger una marca que encanta a mucha gente y para quien es la única marca pero que, tal vez por eso mismo, exhaspera a otros, etc.


----------



## xtilla

Probablemente algunos de ustedes olvidan que el español no es más que el mismo Latín, corrompido por las lenguas vecinas...
O sea, que el habla está en una constante evolución... Sí veo mal términos como "attachado", "forwardear", "mouse" cuando en español se puede decir lo mismo con una palabra (adjunto, reenviar, ratón).
Pero cuando en español no se pueda decir con una palabra, se terminará imponiendo el anglicismo, como en "guglear".


----------



## Calambur

Guido K said:


> Entonces me pregunté si sería posible la castellanización del verbo google a guglear. Qué les parece?


A mí me parece horrible, pero, puesto que lo oigo cada vez más seguido, supongo que *guglear* va a terminar imponiéndose.
En cuanto a las muchas y buenas razones dadas por los más puristas, no tengo mayores objeciones, pero la lengua la hacemos entre todos y va cambiando y creciendo -bien o mal- permanentemente, y además, tiende a la economía de esfuerzo. Tal vez por eso, por aquí, oigo mucho más (digamos: nueve de cada diez veces) "voy a guglear tal tema" que "voy a efectuar una búsqueda con Google acerca de tal tema".
De modo que me atrevería a decir que por aquí ya se impuso el "verbo". Y si no se impuso está a punto de hacerlo...



Jellby said:


> Permitidme que cite una fábula de don Tomás de Iriarte:


¡Muy buena la fábula! y muy oportuna.


----------



## keyl

"- box : en España esta tampoco se utiliza"

Boxeo es un anglicismo que viene de "box" y esta aceptado por la Real Academia... 

En ingles no hay reglas establecidas a nivel academico para la composicion de nuevos verbos. Algunos son horrorosos pero algunos son muy practicos.

Yo en ingles no hago una "busqueda en Mapquest" , para que si puedo simplemente "mapquest  an address"?. People do not dance tango, they just tango. Al principio me sonaba molesto, pero con el tiempo me acostumbre. y el idioma, mal que nos pese, evoluciona mayoritariamente de acuerdo a necesidades practicas, no esteticas. Dificil de aceptar para un purista (entre los que me hallo, por cierto) pero en la vida cotidiana, o uno se adapta, o sucumbe (importante para alguien que, como yo, tiene que estar pendiente de las sutilezas del idioma y los localismos para ganarse la vida)


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Para qué *_guglear_, si podemos decir *buscar en* Google, Yahoo, y otros nombres anglosajones (que cada cual pronuncie como dios le dé a entender, mientras lo entiendan a él los demás). En cada sitio se adoptará una pronunciación de esas palabras (nombres propios), que será la que funcione. No es problema de la lengua en sí. Es un asunto de _sociolingüistica y dialectología_.


----------



## Arpin

Guido K said:


> utilizaban el verbo google, así por ejemplo dicen "I googled" o "You can google that", etc. Entonces me pregunté si sería posible la castellanización del verbo google a guglear. Qué les parece?



Primero, estos angloparlantes se inventan palabras nuevas cuando ya las tienen, con lo fácil que es para los que intentamos estudiar inglés decir "I search in Google", pues no, una palabra nueva que estudiar.

Segundo, a mí particularmente no me gusta el crear palabras nuevas a partir de marcas comerciales. Ya sé que me diréis que son específicas, y por esa regla de tres, crearíamos tantas palabras nuevas como marcas comerciales. Porque todos sus productos son únicos. "Peaso dissionario" íbamos a tener.

Tercero, me parece humillante. Me imagino, con mi abuelo, prácticamente analfabeto, que me ordene que le lleve una cuchara que está en un cajón, y le diga yo: "Por supuesto, abuelito, voy a guglearte la cuchara". 

Cuarto, habría que discutir la nueva palabra. Para mí tiene más empaque sirchinguglar.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.



Guido K said:


> Entonces me pregunté si sería posible la castellanización del verbo google a guglear. Qué les parece?



1. De que es posible, es posible. Me ha tocado escuchar "goglear" como sinónimo ó para referirse a realizar una búsqueda en internet utilizando el motor de búsqueda "Google". Es más, me atrevo a afirmar que en parte se utiliza para referirse a "busquedas en internet" sin que forzasamente sea con ese motor de búsqueda.

2. De que sea "oficial" por la RAE, similares y conexos, no lo sé.

3.  En lo personal digo "buscar en internet, en google, etc." pero es cierto que "goglear" va ganando terreno y popularidad.




lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Y qué tal "Yahooizar", "Askjeevesizar" o "Altavistazar"? Me parece innecesario. ...



"google --- goglear,  twitter --- twittear, chat --- chatear,  blog --- bloggear, etc., etc."

También tenemos la palabra "clic"

Ahora me pregunto yo: ¿Han escuchado la palabra-verbo "chatear"?. Pregunto esto  porque a diferencia de "goglear & twitter", chatear ya es mas viejit@.

En los lugares que me ha tocado estar, he escuchado "chatear" a diestra y siniestra.  Para los que no estén familiarizados con ese "verbo", se utiliza para indicar cuando se está utilizando el "servicion instantáneo de mensajería" o "chat".

Y las palabras como "blog, thread, e-mail, etc " nos guste o no, son de uso cotidiano en algunas partes (si no es que en todos los países que tengan como idioma oficial el español).




Arpin said:


> ...  Tercero, me parece humillante. Me imagino, con mi abuelo, prácticamente analfabeto, que me ordene que le lleve una cuchara que está en un cajón, y le diga yo: "Por supuesto, abuelito, voy a guglearte la cuchara".  ...


Lo de goglear hasta el momento lo he escuchado relacionado a la búsqueda en internet, no para otros tópicos de la vida.





Berenguer said:


> ... Fanático en sí tiene matices, digamos, despectivos. ...



El término despectivo de esa palabra lo he visto fuertemente en Hollywood y en la noticias provenientes de ese país referente al terrorismo.  Antes la escuchaba como alguien "muy entusiasta": fanático del estudio, música, dulces, etc.-





Wernazuma said:


> ...  Pero sobre todo palabras como googlear son palabras "de moda" que vienen y probablemente luego se irán. ...



Si no hay otras cosas que lo desplaze, dudo que "googlear" se vaya a ir.





Nanon said:


> Una de dos: o Google quiebra, o el verbo ingresa al diccionario ...



Eso no pasará en esta década, si acaso lo podrían desbancar de su sitio (pero, ¿quién ahorita lo puede hacer?). Asi que ...


Si bien en lo personal no utilizo el término en cuestión "googlear, guglear, goglear, etc.", también es cierto que uno no puede cerrar los ojos a las palabras nuevas que nacen de una adaptación o deformación debido a que se vuelven populares, y más ahora con esto de "la interné".

El lenguaje es dinámico y cambiante, cierto. Pero se puede moderar. Una cosa es negarse al cambio, y otra cosa es que el diccionario acepte cuanta palabra nueva gane popularidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

xtilla said:


> Probablemente algunos de ustedes olvidan que el español no es más que el mismo Latín, corrompido por las lenguas vecinas....


 
Yo vivía en los Estados Unidos para cuando Google se hizo popular, y sí, trabajo en informática....la aceptación del verbo _to google _fue bastante inmediata y, recuerdo un artículo del NYTimes al respecto, su parecido con _to goggle_ ayudo mucho a esto de buscar en Internet. Si quisieran traducirla, tal vez _quevedear_ sea un término apropiado, pero, solo se entendería por muy pocos....y después de todo en un par de décadas más, la comunidad más numerosa (y seguramente más preponderante) del castellano va a ser la estadounidense que suele no tener problemas al incorporar palabras como googlear, así que, a menos que la marca muera abrupta y vergonzantemente, durará...otra cosa es el tema de la mutua inteligibilidad..._to google_ también deja fuera a mucho hablantes de inglés que no tienen acceso a Internet....de hecho decir _buscar en Google_ es tan poco inteligible como _googlear_ para quien jamás ha visto un ordenador...

En los Estados Unidos también hay una gran preocupación por la _corrupción de la lengua_ con tanta influencia del _español_ dando vueltas por allí...tal vez les sirva de consuelo a quienes se crispan con ese tema que ellos también lamentan la pérdida de la pureza...lo preocupante de esto, sin exagerar la nota y sin querer sonar a Brecht, es que se comienza con la pureza de la lengua, luego la de la raza, la de la sangre y se termina por los genocidios...

Ahora, si suena horrible y se trata de una cuestión de opción estética, a mí me suena más lindo que *égloga*, que siempre me pareció una palabra _horrible _(y tan poco castellana, ¿no?, pero bueno, con esos extranjerizantes como Garcilaso de la Vega, qué se puede esperar....)


----------

